# What does a modern trad car look like?



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

What current production car should one be driving to be the most trad?


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, I dunno... a Volvo wagon with at least ten years on it and repair costs that far surpass its retail value?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Oak City Trad said:


> Oh, I dunno... a Volvo wagon with at least ten years on it and repair costs that far surpass its retail value?


Well I wouldn't call that current production.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Oy. This thread has been done so many times that I've lost count.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

smmrfld said:


> Oy. This thread has been done so many times that I've lost count.


That's why it needs to be done again -- current production cars change constantly.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

The better question is.... "Why does it matter...?" 

I understand the pull of most trad menswear, but I don't understand the desire to try and conform your whole life and product selection under this narrow viewpoint.

This of course is my own opinion and I mean no offense to anyone by it.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

You haven't been around here long enough to know how despised this type of thread is around here.....what's the most trad this or that?

By the way, I just noticed that you've averaged 20 posts per day for the month since you joined the forum. Keep that up for a whole year and you'll top Duvel. I wouldn't have thought that possible.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

ruvort said:


> The better question is.... "Why does it matter...?"


For the same reason trad beddings matter.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

watchnerd said:


> For the same reason trad beddings matter.


I didn't think they really mattered either. They are made of cloth though and come a bit closer to "clothing", so I can almost understand on that topic.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

ruvort said:


> I didn't think they really mattered either. They are made of cloth though and come a bit closer to "clothing", so I can almost understand on that topic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


A more serious answer, though, having just come back from the Pebble Beach area (chock full of tradish-dressed people), but there were definitely noticeable car trends -- lots of crossover SUVs of foreign and domestic luxury make (good for carrying dogs, bicycles golf clubs), few pickup trucks, not very many mini vans, etc.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

watchnerd said:


> What current production car should one be driving to be the most trad?


Your threads make my head asplode, search is your friend...

Brian


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

vwguy said:


> Your threads make my head asplode


Sounds like it might be a tumor. You should get that checked.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

FLCracka said:


> You haven't been around here long enough to know how despised this type of thread is around here.....what's the most trad this or that?
> 
> By the way, I just noticed that you've averaged 20 posts per day for the month since you joined the forum. Keep that up for a whole year and you'll top Duvel. I wouldn't have thought that possible.


Watchnerd is probably Duvel's troll account. :evil:


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

By the way, I just noticed that you've averaged 20 posts per day for the month since you joined the forum. Keep that up for a whole year and you'll top Duvel. I wouldn't have thought that possible.

:beer:


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Trad-ish said:


> Watchnerd is probably Duvel's troll account. :evil:


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Woofa said:


> By the way, I just noticed that you've averaged 20 posts per day for the month since you joined the forum. Keep that up for a whole year and you'll top Duvel. I wouldn't have thought that possible.
> 
> :beer:


Cheers, Duvel is a great beer.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

watchnerd said:


> That's why it needs to be done again -- current production cars change constantly.


Once per year is "constantly"?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Steve Smith said:


> Once per year is "constantly"?


Yes, as in the following definition.
Adverb[edit]*3. (frequency) Recurring regularly.

*


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

watchnerd said:


> What current production car should one be driving to be the most trad?


Stupid question.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Pentheos said:


> Stupid question.


Because....?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks like I have a new addtion to the ignore list...

Brian


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

vwguy said:


> Looks like I have a new addtion to the ignore list...
> 
> Brian


Or, you know, you could just not read threads you're not interested in.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

To make things more trad, apparently Pendleton can offer fabric from their store that can be used for interiors:


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Kia madras-like / plaid car seats:


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

2015 VW Golf GTI with plaid interior:


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

watchnerd said:


> Kia madras-like / plaid car seats:


If there is such a thing as trad, then Burberry nova check car seats ain't it. That being said, the Pendleton ones would be great in a woodie.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Spin Evans said:


> If there is such a thing as trad, then Burberry nova check car seats ain't it. That being said, the Pendleton ones would be great in a woodie.


2016 Mustang Wagon Woody:


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Or perhaps the Chevy Spark woody:


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

A Nissan Cube......


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Roycru said:


> A Nissan Cube......


Sweet look to go with the sweet ride! :winner:

If you could get it with a woody exterior and madras interior, you'd be completely pimped. :rock:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

....and my nomination for a modern day Trad "locomobile" would be a "grey flannel hued, with Taupe leather interior," Cadillac SRX, AWD...with a towing package (of course), but I sure do miss my old Ford pick-up!


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> ....and my nomination for a modern day Trad "locomobile" would be a "grey flannel hued, with Taupe leather interior," Cadillac SRX, AWD...with a towing package (of course), but I sure do miss my old Ford pick-up!


wood interior trim or something else?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL...good catch! Rosewood interior trim.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

watchnerd said:


> What current production car should one be driving to be the most trad?


Only one with natural shoulders, three buttons, and plain front pants.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Plaid Smart car


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Current production VW Beetle convertible in glen plaid


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL...good catch! Rosewood interior trim.


It would appear from the Cadillac website configurator that your fantasy color combo can't be had straight from Cadillac.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Serious answers:
Toyota Camry
Lexus Camry
Chevy Impala or some other invisible GM sedan. I think Buick still exists, so them.
Any number of indistinguishable understylized domestic SUVs


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

I defer to Paul Fussell on this. While I'm not completely sold on his general aesthetics (he always seemed very insecure with his own social station) and sense of what's right, I do like his take on cars:

_"If your money and freedom and carelessness of censure allow you to buy any kind of car, you provide yourself with the meanest and most common to indicate that you`re not taking seriously so easily purchasable and thus vulgar a class totem"
_
To each his own, of course - some people see no issue in dropping $20K on a watch, while others will throw down $2000 on a suit. There are those for whom money is not an issue, but most of us have to sensible about what can be spent without becoming insolvent.

I try to stick to the principles of thrift, value and understatement. Cars are going to depreciate in value far more quickly than almost any big purchase one will ever make - they are poor investments. If your '98 Volvo wagon is still ticking along and not costing a fortune to maintain, then stick with it; if the best new car you can afford is also the most reliable and economical, then that seems a wise course, whether that car be a Kia, Jeep, or Ford.

Me? I drive a 9 yr old Matrix - its economical, versatile and overall very practical. It does not turn heads, get me laid, or win many races, and I'm completely happy with it.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

jimw said:


> I defer to Paul Fussell on this. While I'm not completely sold on his general aesthetics (he always seemed very insecure with his own social station) and sense of what's right, I do like his take on cars:
> 
> _"If your money and freedom and carelessness of censure allow you to buy any kind of car, you provide yourself with the meanest and most common to indicate that you`re not taking seriously so easily purchasable and thus vulgar a class totem"
> _
> ...


I'm not going to disagree with anything you said regarding the depreciating nature of cars, etc, but how is that tied to trad, in particular?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Any number of indistinguishable understylized domestic SUVs


Is understyling the key attribute on that list?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

watchnerd said:


> Is understyling the key attribute on that list?


Well a trad supposedly need a boxy, durable American vehicle, but those are available with awful trendy bodies nowadays. The staid and undistinguished styling is rather essential.


watchnerd said:


> I'm not going to disagree with anything you said regarding the depreciating nature of cars, etc, but how is that tied to trad, in particular?


Thrift and lack of ostentation, frugality through quality?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Thrift and lack of ostentation, frugality through quality?


With the amount of money some folks here spend on shoes I've never perceived a strong frugality undertone.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay, so growing up I had what I consider to be one of the top Trad cars, a 1987 Jeep Wagoneer with the side wood panels. As my Dad and I liked to fish we had a special rod holder made for the front and took on the beach locally to Jones Beach and on vacations to Martha's Vineyard (not in the summer but in the fall for the Striped Bass and Bluefish tournament.)

IMO, the closest modern version is a Subaru Outback:
-functional;
-reliable;
-can take offroad/on the beach;
-big enough to fit the whole family;
-not so fancy that it precludes you from bringing your chocolate labrador retriever on trips;
-not cheap but not going to break the bank (at that time, if you had money, your second car was a 500 series BMW or a Volvo);
-a car you have a good chance of still owning in ten years;
-and perhaps most importantly, no one will accuse you of being flashy in one.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Well a trad supposedly need a boxy, durable American vehicle, but those are available with awful trendy bodies nowadays. The staid and undistinguished styling is rather essential.


Well if boxy, durable, American vehicle with undistinguished styling is the goal, I think the Ford Transit van ticks all those boxes:


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Woofa said:


> IMO, the closest modern version is a Subaru Outback:
> -functional;
> -reliable;
> -can take offroad/on the beach;
> ...


And you can get a plaid interior for it:


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

ruvort said:


> I don't understand the desire to try and conform your whole life and product selection under this narrow viewpoint.


How are you defining that viewpoint?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Woofa said:


> IMO, the closest modern version is a Subaru Outback:


BTW, Subaru must have agreed with you as they made a woody concept version of the Forrester


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey!!! I resemble that remark! (Adding FLCracka to the list...)



FLCracka said:


> You haven't been around here long enough to know how despised this type of thread is around here.....what's the most trad this or that?
> 
> By the way, I just noticed that you've averaged 20 posts per day for the month since you joined the forum. Keep that up for a whole year and you'll top Duvel. I wouldn't have thought that possible.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

watchnerd said:


> Well if boxy, durable, American vehicle with undistinguished styling is the goal, I think the Ford Transit van ticks all those boxes:


A little too commercial and modern-looking, and also urban instead of country. The Outback wagon, not that I'm sure what they look like anymore, is probably correct. It's the Volvo wagon for people smart enough to stay far away from European "reliability."

As much as it pains me to say it, the Prius might work as a generic class-ambivalent mode of transport.

One point is longterm frugality. There's an optimization to be had between too cheap and too frivolous. The shoe "collectors" are anathema to a trad sensibility.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> A little too commercial and modern-looking, and also urban instead of country. The Outback wagon, not that I'm sure what they look like anymore, is probably correct. It's the Volvo wagon for people smart enough to stay far away from European "reliability."
> 
> As much as it pains me to say it, the Prius might work as a generic class-ambivalent mode of transport.


The 2015 ticks the practicality boxes nicely, but it's not as frugal as it once was and it certainly isn't boxy anymore. I liked it better when it was chunkier:


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, the Prius might work as a generic class-ambivalent mode of transport.


True, but a Prius also screams 'city', at least to me. I don't think I could fit my hound in one, either.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> One point is longterm frugality. There's an optimization to be had between too cheap and too frivolous. The shoe "collectors" are anathema to a trad sensibility.


Can't be trad if you have 99 pairs of shoes, eh? :lol:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

What's the most trad thread on this forum?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Duvel said:


> What's the most trad thread on this forum?


Shouldn't that be a new thread of its own?


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

For me, it should be large enough to fit the family, dog, golf clubs, and fishing rods in. The Volvo still works, but I would personally lean towards a Jeep Grand Cherokee, or something similar. A Prius fits the frugality requirement, but I would prefer more room.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

universitystripe said:


> For me, it should be large enough to fit the family, dog, golf clubs, and fishing rods in. The Volvo still works, but I would personally lean towards a Jeep Grand Cherokee, or something similar. A Prius fits the frugality requirement, but I would prefer more room.


I'm going to take out the fishing rods and put in shotguns.

But I'm pretty sure if one carries guns in a Prius that a rift in space-time will open up.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Our Prius has been a pretty good, reliable, little car. Great mileage on the open road, which means more money to spend at the destination. Then again, while I admire the design of a good many cars, I've never been all that into them as a possession. As long as it gets me from point A to point B reasonably well, I'm happy.

While I'm sure any number of cars can be seen as "trad," I think if you start looking at everything as a "trad/not trad" choice, the interest evolves into something more like what Civil War re-creators do. If one were to go totally trad, one would have to give up cell phones, cable television, the Internet, craft beer, good coffee. Argh. Trad, or whatever term we like to use, shapes how I dress and somewhat how I behave. Beyond that, I'm not opposed to the many wonders the modern world has to offer.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

33 posts in a 57 post thread are made by the OP.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

The swoopy look of most modern cars really disqualifies them for me. The Grand Cherokee, supposedly a great vehicle in it's class, just looks too Tupperwear and streamlined for it's own good. This odd indent at the rear between the taillights and the bumper really bugs me.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

Tempest said:


> The swoopy look of most modern cars really disqualifies them for me. The Grand Cherokee, supposedly a great vehicle in it's class, just looks too Tupperwear and streamlined for it's own good. This odd indent at the rear between the taillights and the bumper really bugs me.


This image doesn't look like the Grand Cherokee model to me, though I could be mistaken. This one looks like one of the lower end Cherokee models and I agree with your assessment of it's styling (or lack thereof).

We have owned Jeep Grand Cherokees for years, and could not be happier to this point. While I do prefer the boxier body styles of old, the newer Grand Cherokees have grown on me somewhat. We spend a good amount of time in the hills of rural VT, and have yet to have issue with either reliability or performance.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Shaver said:


> 33 posts in a 57 post thread are made by the OP.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Duvel said:


> While I'm sure any number of cars can be seen as "trad," I think if you start looking at everything as a "trad/not trad" choice, the interest evolves into something more like what Civil War re-creators do. If one were to go totally trad, one would have to give up cell phones, cable television, the Internet, craft beer, good coffee. Argh. Trad, or whatever term we like to use, shapes how I dress and somewhat how I behave. Beyond that, I'm not opposed to the many wonders the modern world has to offer.


I think there is a difference between 'a trad values lifestyle' and a 'trad re-creation lifestyle'. The former would not necessarily preclude recent inventions.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> The swoopy look of most modern cars really disqualifies them for me. The Grand Cherokee, supposedly a great vehicle in it's class, just looks too Tupperwear and streamlined for it's own good. This odd indent at the rear between the taillights and the bumper really bugs me.


Is the desire for boxiness just an aesthetic preference of yours or do you have a belief that being boxy is somehow more 'trad'?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

A "functional" minimalism is more trad (and more timeless) than trendy, and otherwise pointless, styling oddities. A certain iconic nature arrives when the appearance is not radically altered over time. And let's face it, modern styling has a futurism that is rather inconsistent with classicism and traditionalism.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Boxy, frugal with gas, space for a dog, quality engineering, and available in wood -- this may the Neo of trad cars:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

The Cube (if it even gets capitalized) is a neat car but is too avant gard. And too Japanese. That asymmetric rear window alone kills it.
Honestly, in another decade or so, it may be a tradmobile. I wouldn't knock the old Honda Element at this point. But it's still too revolutionary at this point.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Duvel said:


> What's the most trad thread on this forum?


Any thread in which Billax is the main poster.:aportnoy:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Try harder.



watchnerd said:


>


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Shaver said:


> Try harder.


Your gif is fail.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> The Cube (if it even gets capitalized) is a neat car but is too avant gard. And too Japanese. That asymmetric rear window alone kills it.
> Honestly, in another decade or so, it may be a tradmobile. I wouldn't knock the old Honda Element at this point. But it's still too revolutionary at this point.


The Scion XB keeps the same boxiness, but dials back the avant garde window piece:


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

watchnerd said:


> I'm going to take out the fishing rods and put in shotguns.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure if one carries guns in a Prius that a rift in space-time will open up.


Its okay, I've carried an M4 and Glock in a friend on mine's to the gun range....


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

73 posts? Dear God, why are you people still encouraging him?!


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Duvel said:


> Our Prius has been a pretty good, reliable, little car. Great mileage on the open road, which means more money to spend at the destination. Then again, while I admire the design of a good many cars, I've never been all that into them as a possession. As long as it gets me from point A to point B reasonably well, I'm happy.
> 
> While I'm sure any number of cars can be seen as "trad," I think if you start looking at everything as a "trad/not trad" choice, the interest evolves into something more like what Civil War re-creators do. If one were to go totally trad, one would have to give up cell phones, cable television, the Internet, craft beer, good coffee. Argh. Trad, or whatever term we like to use, shapes how I dress and somewhat how I behave. Beyond that, I'm not opposed to the many wonders the modern world has to offer.


Q) How do you tell if someone is a Prius driver? (or pilot, or Marine, or vegan)?
A) Don't worry, they'll tell you.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

I suppose if you want to, you can follow the "Trad guidelines" for clothes: Made in the UK if feeling deluxe, union-made in the US if not, or from somewhere that is unusual in general, but not for this particular item (like Norwegian-made sweaters, or in this case, probably German-made cars).

Here is a list of the 23 car models currently union-made in the U.S.: https://www.uaw.org/cars

Here's one of cars currently made in the U.K.: https://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/car-buyers-guide/cbg-cars-made-in-britain.html (Not all exported, though.)

Not sure where to find a list of cars currently made in Germany -- most of the German makers seem to be outsourcing at least some of their production.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

We're not supposed to tell you? The DMV made me tell them.



Trad-ish said:


> Q) How do you tell if someone is a Prius driver? (or pilot, or Marine, or vegan)?
> A) Don't worry, they'll tell you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

watchnerd said:


> Boxy, frugal with gas, space for a dog, quality engineering, and available in wood -- this may the Neo of trad cars:


Well "Neo" or no, it has been or will soon be discontinued...and a good thing too, perhaps? :icon_scratch: LOL.  Although, I must admit some degree of fascination with the design and frankly, I've never seen one look any more spiffy than the one pictured above!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

watchnerd said:


> The Scion XB keeps the same boxiness, but dials back the avant garde window piece:


I'm having problems separating other knowledge from the style argument. Regardless, I find the first generation xB to be preferable in every way.
No idea if they are still sold, but the equally disdained Chevy HHR, might work as a retromobile.
I would never recommend one for ownership, but Audi/VW sedans are styled in the right vein.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Well "Neo" or no, it has been or will soon be discontinued...and a good thing too, perhaps? :icon_scratch: LOL.


That just means you'll soon be able to snatch up Cubes at a discount! It's like a BB coupon.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> I would never recommend one for ownership, but Audi/VW sedans are styled in the right vein.


I owned an Audi sedan and an Audi wagon. I loved the wagon, and one might argue it is reasonably trad (although they're getting flashier), but my wife thinks wagons are dorky.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

If the Cube is going away, how about a Fiat 500L?



Clean lines, not too expensive, doesn't use too much gas.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd take a Mini first.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

katon said:


> I suppose if you want to, you can follow the "Trad guidelines" for clothes: Made in the UK if feeling deluxe, union-made in the US if not, or from somewhere that is unusual in general, but not for this particular item (like Norwegian-made sweaters, or in this case, probably German-made cars).


Does that mean Japanese cars are excluded?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> I'd take a Mini first.


The regular one or the Clubman? Kind of hard to fit a dog in the regular one (unless it's a small, un-tradish dog).


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Japanese brands are fine but if the styling is too heavily Japanese, or too ambitiously American, it's a problem. I rather with they'd go back to doing 3/4 scale American sedans like they did in the 70s.

The Mini Clubman with it's dual hinged rear doors, has appeal. I have no idea where people bring dogs, so I'm of little use there.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> The Mini Clubman with it's dual hinged rear doors, has appeal. I have no idea where people bring dogs, so I'm of little use there.


They just made the 2nd gen model for 2016, but they kept the dual-hinged doors:


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

vwguy said:


> Your threads make my head asplode, search is your friend...
> 
> Brian


Was that a homestarrunner.com reference?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

As to what the trad car looks like, I doubt it is red. British racing green, charcoal gray, navy, maybe maroon or black.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> As to what the trad car looks like, I doubt it is red. British racing green, charcoal gray, navy, maybe maroon or black.


Black?

I can't think of outdoorsy activities, dogs, and trips to the beach or a marina for skiff sailing with black.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, in homage to the Model T and doctor's cars, black is okay for a drab sedan. Big black foreign luxury cars are too ostentatious, exotic, and seductive.
Does anyone have that section of the Preppy Handbook on prepmobiles handy??/


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Or you could take a hint which many have gently suggested. Or,...Your next thread could be "Most Tradly Jock Strap?"



watchnerd said:


> Or, you know, you could just not read threads you're not interested in.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I fail to believe that people are not enjoying this educational thread.
I want Goodyear welted tires and shell cordovan seating. BTW, Zymol is the Saphir of car wax!
Should seat belts be ribbon, surcingle, or needlepoint?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^No. Nobody is enjoying it. Just keep feeding the troll. Y'all are perfect for each other.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

The OP has posted some of the more inspiring clothing-related threads of late, and his responses here all seem on-topic. You know it's a good thread when the great katon contributes!

The way that I see it, the members that bellyache about a thread while not contributing to the topic are the trolls. To stay on topic, look how trad the trunk upholstery on the old GTO was! This wallet is made from the same vinyl!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

A bit, I guess. I want to say there were Coach and Mark Cross editions once upon a time too...


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Fraser Tartan said:


> An age-old question around here&#8230;
> 
> Is Gucci Trad?
> 
> ...


My wife has a Fiat 500, the regular 'pop' version.

We looked at the Gucci version and while the stripes are cool, we both felt that the Gucci logo slathered all over the interior was too ostentatious to be in good taste.

I didn't know trad at that time, but I think the 'too many logos' violates a couple trad principles.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> To stay on topic, look how trad the trunk upholstery on the old GTO was! This wallet is made from the same vinyl!
> View attachment 14533


That's sweet.

What year GTO was that from?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Per the link, which I'll more explicitly show here.


> ...1965-1968 Pontiac GTO's and late 60's & early 70's Pontiac Firebirds like these pictured...beautiful limited edition vinyl


https://www.couchguitarstraps.com/w...vintage-gto-euro-wallet-with-coin-pocket.html
Ooh and shave kit!


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Per the link, which I'll more explicitly show here.
> 
> https://www.couchguitarstraps.com/w...vintage-gto-euro-wallet-with-coin-pocket.html
> Ooh and shave kit!


That's not a bad price for a designer dop kit. I've certainly seen worse.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Tempest said:


> Per the link, which I'll more explicitly show here.
> 
> https://www.couchguitarstraps.com/w...vintage-gto-euro-wallet-with-coin-pocket.html
> Ooh and shave kit!


That is a very unique item. Whoever thought to make and sell those is probably a very interesting person.

My brother just bought his mid-life crisis car. Its a 1970 Pontiac Grand Prix. I wonder if they make these from the Grand Prix material too?


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Tempest said:


> Well, in homage to the Model T and doctor's cars, black is okay for a drab sedan. Big black foreign luxury cars are too ostentatious, exotic, and seductive.
> Does anyone have that section of the Preppy Handbook on prepmobiles handy??/


I hope everyone is taking this thread for fun! A bunch of the responses have cracked me up!

But, I don't think a Black Foreign Luxury car is too ostentatious! I drive a 15 year old Black BMW. In terms of value, quality, and utilitarian purpose, it would certainly compare to other trad items.

PLEASE NOTE, I agree with whoever has said, its crazy to impute trad clothing aesthetic to cars.

But a general attitude about buying items that are somewhat understated, built to last for years, offer good value, are quality, and not too showy is an attitude shared by many folks who also happen to share an interest in trad clothing.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> But, I don't think a Black Foreign Luxury car is too ostentatious! I drive a 15 year old Black BMW.


But is it big? You lose the Darth Vaderism if it's not a 7 series or an S klasse. Also, if you let it get a bit dirty, the trad starts to show.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> But is it big? You lose the Darth Vaderism if it's not a 7 series or an S klasse. Also, if you let it get a bit dirty, the trad starts to show.


If one gets a Darth Vader car, can one wear trad clothes?

Or have you obligated yourself to wearing D&G, Armani, etc?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I believe plausible humility is imperative. One can make excuses about choosing based on safety, or some degree of sportiness, or some neato features. One can have a luxobarge, but not a flashy luxobarge. The plutocrat chariots can't reconcile with the understatement of trad. At retiree age, you get to have an insanely large, powerful, and expensive luxury car to drive to the country club in, but then you can use infirmity, grandchildren, road trips, etc. as the excuse.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think a modern trad car is whatever car a modern trad happens to be driving. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

To continue the Vader thing, are you saying that if Mr. Tweed chooses a magenta Lamborhini Aventador that daily driver that, by virtue of association, it is a modern trad car? I'd argue moreso that the association of the car would rather preclude his trad style altogether.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If one likes trad clothing style, one is probably inclined to certain likes and dislikes in other things. This thread is really silly.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Tempest said:


> But is it big? You lose the Darth Vaderism if it's not a 7 series or an S klasse. Also, if you let it get a bit dirty, the trad starts to show.


It is a 7 series, so it is big.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Duvel said:


> If one likes trad clothing style, one is probably inclined to certain likes and dislikes in other things. This thread is really silly.


As in music and girlfriends?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> To continue the Vader thing, are you saying that if Mr. Tweed chooses a magenta Lamborhini Aventador that daily driver that, by virtue of association, it is a modern trad car? I'd argue moreso that the association of the car would rather preclude his trad style altogether.


I think that's a great example.

A magenta Lamborghini isn't trad no matter who drives it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes. As in music and girlfriends.



watchnerd said:


> As in music and girlfriends?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Duvel said:


> Yes. As in music and girlfriends.


For which we have long-running threads, as well.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't speak for the OP, but isn't this thread supposed to be fun and a little silly. I know there have been a ton of these threads. Just in the time I have been on here, I have seen two trad car threads. If the point is REALLY to ask which cars are trad, then this is a waste of time. If its to have a little fun, then what's the harm. 

For example, Remember Ollie North? I remember seeing him leaving his house and he was driving his Jeep Grand Waggonneer. He was definitely an outdoorsy guy, and wore lots of Woolrich, pendletons and other outdoorsy tradesque items. A lot of people who identified themselves as preppy also drove Jeep Grand Waggoneers. Actually, there is a HUGE MARKET for Waggoneers now. They are going for outrageous prices. Is a Waggoneer inherently Trad -- no of course not. Cars are not trad. But, do people who identify with the trad aesthetic drive Waggoneers? Yes probably. Or Volvo Wagons? yes, probably. The cars are not trad themselves. But, certain aspects of the cars might appeal to the trad crowd. 

Try to take this stuff a little less seriously. It is supposed to be fun, right?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Nobleprofessor said:


> It is a 7 series, so it is big.


Big black 7 series is pretty Darth Vader.

I doubt I'll ever see one in an LL Bean ad.

Can you wear madras when in a black 7 series?


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

watchnerd said:


> Big black 7 series is pretty Darth Vader.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever see one in an LL Bean ad.
> 
> Can you wear madras when in a black 7 series?


I do. But, I also have a Big Royalrot (think dark wine) 7 series. As well as my old truck - a two tone Red and White F-150.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Actually, there is a HUGE MARKET for Waggoneers now. They are going for outrageous prices


I had no idea the 2015 model was a complete retro tribute model:










Sounds like it's priced similar to a Range Rover (~$80k). For that money, I think I'd rather have a Ranger Rover.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> As well as my old truck - a two tone Red and White F-150.


Dangit, I was just about to make a gag about the F-350 tying with the Corvette for least trad car. You ruined the joke!

As if anyone would not do a double take seeing a guy in the tweed coat, khakis and penny loafer getup hopping into either vehicle as opposed to some old Jeep or Volvo.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree! I didn't say there was anything wrong with it being silly.



Nobleprofessor said:


> I can't speak for the OP, but isn't this thread supposed to be fun and a little silly. I know there have been a ton of these threads. Just in the time I have been on here, I have seen two trad car threads. If the point is REALLY to ask which cars are trad, then this is a waste of time. If its to have a little fun, then what's the harm.
> 
> For example, Remember Ollie North? I remember seeing him leaving his house and he was driving his Jeep Grand Waggonneer. He was definitely an outdoorsy guy, and wore lots of Woolrich, pendletons and other outdoorsy tradesque items. A lot of people who identified themselves as preppy also drove Jeep Grand Waggoneers. Actually, there is a HUGE MARKET for Waggoneers now. They are going for outrageous prices. Is a Waggoneer inherently Trad -- no of course not. Cars are not trad. But, do people who identify with the trad aesthetic drive Waggoneers? Yes probably. Or Volvo Wagons? yes, probably. The cars are not trad themselves. But, certain aspects of the cars might appeal to the trad crowd.
> 
> Try to take this stuff a little less seriously. It is supposed to be fun, right?


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Tempest said:


> Dangit, I was just about to make a gag about the F-350 tying with the Corvette for least trad car. You ruined the joke!
> 
> As if anyone would not do a double take seeing a guy in the tweed coat, khakis and penny loafer getup hopping into either vehicle as opposed to some old Jeep or Volvo.


MY truck is just an old work truck. It's a 92 with 150,000 no a/c and no door key. It is one of the least ostentatious vehicles around. It is just used to go to Estate sales and pick up mulch or take the tree limbs to the dump that the most recent kansas storm knocked down.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's my modern trad ride. It's big, boxy and dirty. Trad right? :rolleyes2:

it's trad because we use it like it was meant to be used. I hate seeing these with big rims, and washed immaculately. This gets us to parts of the beach that we want to get to, and is also incredibly comfortable for our road trips.

It looks cleaner than it actually is because we had a lot of rain today.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Land Rover / Range Rover is an interesting mix of solidly trad (Range Rover) and definitely not trad (Evoque).


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Woofa said:


> Okay, so growing up I had what I consider to be one of the top Trad cars, a 1987 Jeep Wagoneer with the side wood panels. As my Dad and I liked to fish we had a special rod holder made for the front and took on the beach locally to Jones Beach and on vacations to Martha's Vineyard (not in the summer but in the fall for the Striped Bass and Bluefish tournament.)
> 
> IMO, the closest modern version is a Subaru Outback:
> -functional;
> ...


As the proud owner of an '03 Subaru Forrester, I basically concur. Extra points for stick.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I like our '83 Mercedes. It was actually my wife's acquisition, many years ago, and it takes a bit of maintenance to keep it roadworthy from time to time. But it's good to have.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll point out, at least a few years ago, Subaru was known for having higher parts cost than comparable Japanese cars, so there are some points for that, as well as the relative exclusivity of the brand being less common. Old Legacy wagons had a reputation as cars that would not die.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I owned a Subaru back in the early 80s. I thought it was a fine little car, and it even got us down the road in some pretty tough Minneapolis blizzards.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> I like our '83 Mercedes. It was actually my wife's acquisition, many years ago, and it takes a bit of maintenance to keep it roadworthy from time to time. But it's good to have.


Gas or Diesel? I have had several 80's Mercedes. Most diesel. One gas.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Diesel.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Gas or Diesel? I have had several 80's Mercedes. Most diesel. One gas.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Diesel.


Great cars! IF there is a car built for life, it is the 80's Mercedes Diesel. I had an 83 300D with 475,000 miles on it when I sold it to a friend. He got it 520,000 when it was crunched by a trash truck. My other 82 300D had almost 400,000 when a guy from New Mexico flew to Kansas to buy it and drive it back home. Wonderful cars. You are right, they do require some maintenance. But, if you do that maintenance the car will last for decades!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree! Ours is a 300D. Right now we've got a fuel pump issue, I think. Can't take it out on the open road, but I think that's an easy fix.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Great cars! IF there is a car built for life, it is the 80's Mercedes Diesel. I had an 83 300D with 475,000 miles on it when I sold it to a friend. He got it 520,000 when it was crunched by a trash truck. My other 82 300D had almost 400,000 when a guy from New Mexico flew to Kansas to buy it and drive it back home. Wonderful cars. You are right, they do require some maintenance. But, if you do that maintenance the car will last for decades!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I was going to ask if it was a 240D. I had the displeasure of driving one for a few days. The volume pedal had no effect on forward propulsion, and in typical M-B fashion none of the controls offered a sense of connectedness. Very stately in that way, I guess.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

the mid 80's diesel wagon is a dream car of mine, but only if it has the rear facing 3rd row.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Great cars! IF there is a car built for life, it is the 80's Mercedes Diesel. I had an 83 300D with 475,000 miles on it when I sold it to a friend. He got it 520,000 when it was crunched by a trash truck. My other 82 300D had almost 400,000 when a guy from New Mexico flew to Kansas to buy it and drive it back home. Wonderful cars. You are right, they do require some maintenance. But, if you do that maintenance the car will last for decades!


But what do you do for Bluetooth phone integration for hands-free calling, iPod integration, GPS, etc?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Bluetooth phone integration is so not trad.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Tempest said:


> I'll point out, at least a few years ago, Subaru was known for having higher parts cost than comparable Japanese cars, so there are some points for that, as well as the relative exclusivity of the brand being less common. Old Legacy wagons had a reputation as cars that would not die.


I have driven Subaru Foresters for the last 16 years and my wife drives a Legacy. In CT you see a lot of them especially in the winter. Before the forester I drove 900 Saabs.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

That's a lot of Saabs!
Before the cute-ute "crossover" explosion, the Forester was a fairly unique entity. Subaru and Saab were both known as rather non-conformist vehicles for the smart set. 
The Fuji Heavy Industries parentage of Subaru really shows in the older vehicles, as they have a not-so-refined rugged utiltarianism to them in contrast to the average consumer-grade car.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Duvel said:


> Bluetooth phone integration is so not trad.


Why would that be?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

watchnerd said:


> Why would that be?


Trads are handfuls, not hands-free. The trad phone is a Western Electric model 500.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Trads are handfuls, not hands-free. The trad phone is a Western Electric model 500.


Is Trad just Neo Amish?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

watchnerd said:


> Is Trad just Neo Amish?


We prefer to be called historical re-enactors, living history, or creative anachronists.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Bluetooth phone integration is so not trad.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Perfect. A handset literally has a better hand to it.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

What's with the vertical instrument cluster she has there? It looks like top of a toaster.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

watchnerd said:


> What's with the vertical instrument cluster she has there? It looks like top of a toaster.


that was an old Mercedes design. It looks better in person.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Nobleprofessor said:


> that was an old Mercedes design. It looks better in person.


That might make it a cool vintage trad car, but it's certainly not a modern trad car.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

My first car was a '91 Volvo 960turbo in british racing green and tan leather seats. Drove in high school to early college around late 2010s. I love the boxy look of the euro cars of the 80s-90s and can see myself having one again for a beater. Maybe a late 90s Merc or Volvo wagon before the styling became too modern ie "non trad".

I'll stick with Volvo for life, drive a '03 S40 and would like to get a XC60 next. But we recently picked up a '15 Subaru Forester for my mother. Great car. Imo a more yuppy brand than trad but definitely within the same discussion.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

watchnerd said:


> I had no idea the 2015 model was a complete retro tribute model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that is just a photoshop. I wouldn't hold my breath on the wood panels coming back, though I would like to see it.

Either way, I'm out of the market at any vehicle in that price range.


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

inq89 said:


> My first car was a '91 Volvo 960turbo in british racing green and tan leather seats. Drove in high school to early college around late 2010s. I love the boxy look of the euro cars of the 80s-90s and can see myself having one again for a beater. Maybe a late 90s Merc or Volvo wagon before the styling became too modern ie "non trad".
> 
> I'll stick with Volvo for life, drive a '03 S40 and would like to get a XC60 next. But we recently picked up a '15 Subaru Forester for my mother. Great car. Imo a more yuppy brand than trad but definitely within the same discussion.


Unfortunately, I've given up on Volvo. Had a 2000 S70 that died after 130K miles, and have a wagon that is on its last legs after 110K. The Volvo styling is still fairly trad, but they don't last like they used to.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

mankson said:


> The Volvo styling is still fairly trad, but they don't last like they used to.


Scandinavian styling is clean, but front wheel drive cars are like cemented soles or fused coats in that they are generally less expensive, less satisfying, and less durable.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I've always thought of Consumers Report as a pretty Trad publication. If you listen to them, Jeeps, Fiats and Minis are strongly represented on the worst ten cars in America list.

You could make a case for plaid seat covers but plaid exteriors are for people who wear Trad like a Haloween costume. Think Steve Urkel not JFK.

i currently drive a white 2013 Equinox. I had to special order it to get cloth interior. It is AWD and has. 301 hp. Engine. Its fast, comfortable and reliable. It certainly blends in.

During a recent holiday I rented a 2015 Camaro SS. Convertible to drive around San Francisco and the Sonoma coast. I never felt more Trad! Brings back memories of trips to C. when I was a kid. I loved seeing all the Mustang California Specials and Camaros.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

David J. Cooper said:


> I've always thought of Consumers Report as a pretty Trad publication. If you listen to them, Jeeps, Fiats and Minis are strongly represented on the worst ten cars in America list.


I respect Consumer Reports for opinions on washing machines and blenders, but for car reviews I much prefer to read actual car magazines.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

watchnerd said:


> I respect Consumer Reports for opinions on washing machines and blenders, but for car reviews I much prefer to read actual car magazines.


Like Motor Trend?


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

David J. Cooper said:


> Like Motor Trend?


I prefer Car & Driver and Car (UK).


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

David J. Cooper said:


> You could make a case for plaid seat covers but plaid exteriors are for people who wear Trad like a Haloween costume. Think Steve Urkel not JFK.
> 
> i currently drive a white 2013 Equinox.



White? I think even washing machines and refrigerators moved on to other appliance colors. White cars make sense in baking climates, but doesn't it get lost in the snow?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Oak City Trad said:


>


Until at least a few years ago, the old pre-cellular mobile phone network was still alive in SoCal, run by an eccentric who collected, bought, and sold the gear along with other vintage electrical stuff. Last I heard there were still a few dozen people on the network -- vintage car folks with vintage car phones.

My friend who knows this guy owns a Citroen SM. The phone used to work but he couldn't justify the cost of the service anymore. If you're interested, he might sell you the whole package... nah, probably not.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Tempest said:


> White? I think even washing machines and refrigerators moved on to other appliance colors. White cars make sense in baking climates, but doesn't it get lost in the snow?


Not much snow here in the last few years. I love white GMC vehicles. They scream "fleet".


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

David J. Cooper said:


> Not much snow here in the last few years. I love white GMC vehicles. They scream "fleet".


All of our cars are white (currently Fiat 500, Nissan Murano)


----------



## echappist (Dec 14, 2007)

I think this thread deserves a bump in light of the recent news from Gothenburg.



















too bad this is probably out of my price range, but a V60 would certainly work nicely


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought "trad" cars were supposed to be things like MGTDs and the like (old Brit sportscars). I've done that but living in Idaho, my "trad" vehicle is my 2002 Lexus Land Cruiser. Hard to get more trad than Land Cruisers out west unless you want to drive those sexy but junky Brit vehicles.

That said, my grandfather was a Volvo fan.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, could that Volvo look any more like a Mercedes?


----------



## echappist (Dec 14, 2007)

i was thinking perhaps more of a resemblance to a 5-series wagon from the 2000's, at least from the side profile


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

MBs, Audis, Volvos, and BMWs are all beginning to look the same. That said, the new Volvo S90 is a sexy piece of metal. I am going to get one off lease in two years (I never buy new). My 2002 S60 is beginning to show its age.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Nothing screams TRAD louder than a Swedish car made by a Chinese car company. Maybe with six you'll get eggroll...


----------



## echappist (Dec 14, 2007)

Brooksfan said:


> Nothing screams TRAD louder than a Swedish car made by a Chinese car company. *Maybe with six you'll get eggroll..*.


and making mildly offensive remarks is certainly TRAD.

And you could have at least gotten the culinary facts right as eggroll is an item from Americanized Chinese restaurants.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Brooksfan said:


> Nothing screams TRAD louder than a Swedish car made by a Chinese car company. Maybe with six you'll get eggroll...


Where was your computer made? Your clothes? Your other electronics? It's just how things are. Besides, most Volvos are still made in Europe, they're just owned by a Chinese company.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Made by Sweden





Or:
Made by people





We had a bout of snow today here in my part of Sweden.









My neighbors new chinosuedoise Volvo seemed to start ok. 

The new Tesla does look to be frighteningly cheap though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Cars don't mean much to me, in the same league as a slow cooker - as long as it gets me from here to there without much issue, then I'm happy. I guess, to me, a 'trad' car is relatively invisible and not worth much comment.

That aside, I'm not without conceit - I'd love to own a vintage P1800 or a 1949 Roadmaster but not at the cost and time to maintain these old beauties.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't buy into the notion that a car's style doesn't matter to most consumers. There are dad cars, cars for people without kids, etc. Corvettes have a reputation of being owned by men finally able to afford them at age 65. 

To me, a "trad car" is very much rooted in the utility of the style. It should not garner much attention. It should be a wise investment. It should be able to haul gardening supplies and fishing rods. A roof rack is not a bad idea. Gas mileage should be good. 

Volvo and other European cars were purchased for their value long ago, but no more. You can now expect expensive repairs after forking out too much for the vehicle in the first place. 

I truly believe Jeep and Subaru are your best options for buying new today.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with universitystripe that Subaru is a very practical car. I'm on my fourth new one from the same dealer - a familly-owned company that knows exactly how to relate to typical academic personalities. I would like to agree with regard to Jeeps, but the local dealership is owned by a blatting vulgarian into whose pocket I would not put a penny. Like James I, I care as much for manners as for matter. More practically, there is no current equivalent to the old and much-loved CJ4. Wrangler models manage only about twenty miles per gallon. If Jeep would combine the simple (primitive) and durable qualities with an engine and drive train capable of at least thirty MPG, I think they would have a winner.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

echappist said:


> and making mildly offensive remarks is certainly TRAD.
> 
> And you could have at least gotten the culinary facts right as eggroll is an item from Americanized Chinese restaurants.


LIGHTEN UP FRANCIS.


----------

